# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Gdzie najskuteczniej leczą z narkomanii?

## Ala_C

Witam. Poszukuję ośrodka leczącego młodych ludzi z narkotyków. Prosiłabym o polecenie bo jak dotąd wszystkie znalezione w internecie nie budzą mojego zaufania. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

----------


## JanKov

Nie słyszałem o takich ośrodkach, chyba pozostają tylko państwowe placówki bo rozumiem że interesuje Cię coś prywatnego? W prywatnych tylko alkoholizm i lekkie uzależnienia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzys19

O bardzo dobrej terapii poczytasz na terapie-uzaleznien.com.pl/ i tutaj polecałbym sie udać. Mają doświadczenie w leczeniu narkomanii, nowoczesne metody i bezpieczny detoks który praktycznie zupełnie oczyszcza organizm z toksyn. Położenie też stanowi atut bo o wiele lepiej dochodzić do siebie w ciszy i pięknym otoczeniu niż w mieście w szpitalu.

----------


## JanKov

A skąd ty niby tyle o tym wiesz?

----------


## krzys19

Bo była tam moja córka.

----------


## Henry_ka

Mój syn też był w Oazie, uzależnienie od metamfetaminy. Na szczescie w pore zauwazylam ze cos jest nie tak, zrobiłam mu testy i wyszło. Dziś jest już dobrze, porzucił stare towarzystwo, ma dziewczyne i skupił się na szkole. Cieszę się że go tam posłałam bo wiekszosc jego dawnych kolegów marnie skończyła. Dwóch nieżyje, jeden siedzi, niestety ich rodzice za późno się obudzili.

----------


## Kamilkar

Pan Żurek przyjmuje w kolektywie Psychologgia. Mieści się w Warszawie. Pracuje z osobami uzależnionymi od alkoholu i narkotyków  :Wink:  Ja taką tarapię właśnie znalazłam dla syna  :Wink:

----------


## Ala_C

To tragedia.. dziękuję za odpowiedzi i pomoc.

----------


## Henry_ka

Tragedia, to prawda. Powodzenia.

----------


## synapsa

Nie wiem ale Twój post brzmi w stylu "gdzie wyleczę skaleczony paluszek"?.Pogięło Cię?Narkomania to wyrok śmierci.
Od tego wyroku Ułaskawi Cię detox w szpitalu i żmudna, długa terapia,ze zmianą środowiska włącznie.Uzależnienie ,to choroba do końca życia.Blood,sweat and tears.To Twoja droga.
Psychiatra,skierowanie do szpitala,detox,terapia,AN.Albo tabliczka na cmentarzu pod płotem-NN

----------


## synapsa

Sorry,ale tak pier..cie,ze czytać nie mogę ,bo mi łzy napływają do oczu ze wzruszenia.Piękna przyroda,widoczki,szlafroczek w kwiatki.Wyjście z uzależnienia fizycznego i psychicznego to choroba przewlekła F....Do końca życia jest się chorym.Myli wam się detox z chorobą.To sytuacja zerojedynkowa.
Życie albo śmierć.Nawet po 10 latach jeden impuls i wraca się do nałogu i drogi do kaplicy cmentarnej.
Czy Wy naprawdę tego nie odróżniacie?Co Wy dziewczynie za bzdury opowiadacie.Mózg chorego na uzależnienie od substancji psychoaktywnych działa już inaczej.Kombinuje jak oszukać i dostać działkę.
Tu jest problem.Co chory przewlekle musi zrobić żeby przechytrzyć swój własny mózg.To jest leczenie
a nie widoczki.Dawno się tak nie wkur.łem od tych bzdur.

----------


## synapsa

Nic do tej pory nie wymyślono lepszego.Tylko wspólnotowe 12 kroków.AA,AN,AH itd.Jakkolwiek to może dziwnie czy śmiesznie dla niektórych brzmieć.Nie branie w tzw.zaparte-od jutra nie piję,nie biorę koki,nie biorę clonazepamu,nie biorę metki itd.To oznacza dla uzależnionej psychiki chorego-kiedyś się napiję,kiedyś wezmę i tak się ZAWSZE!!!!!!!!!! DZIEJE!!!!!
Rodzice nic tu nie pomogą.To chory musi wybrać-wspólnota albo śmierć.Po 5-ciu,10 lat niebrania.Znany jest przypadek młodego alkoholika,który przyrzekł sobie ,że nie będzie pił do emerytury.W wieku podeszłym,przeszedł na emeryturę i zapił się na śmierć w pierwszy dniu emerytury.Mózg chorego to cwaniak.Dlatego tylko leczenie wspólnotowe ma sens.
Oczywiście w sytuacjach zmian patologicznych w mózgu pod wpływem substancji psychoaktywnej,może być konieczna 
augmentacja lekami np.w przebiegu psychoz,lęku,depresji.Dlatego jeżeli w trakcie leczenia wspólnotowego takie objawy się pokażą ,niezbędna jest opieka psychiatryczna.
Nie piszę tych postów dla rodziców bo oni nic nie mogą albo niewiele ale dla osób mających kontakt z alkoholem,narkotykami i zaczynają przegrywać.Kolejność taka:detox w tym leczenie objawowe psychoz i innych psychosomatycznych objawów odstawiennych,leczenie podtrzymujące wspólnotowe minimum raz w tygodniu, trwajace  2-3 lata po detoxie,bardziej luźny ale ciągły kontakt ze wspólnotą.
"Leczenie" prywatne u różnej maści terapeutów metodą tet a tet-jest nieskuteczne i to tylko wyłudzanie pieniędzy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stalker8

Po co się tyle produkować. Neuroleptyki, żadna grupa motywacyjno porównawcza, ani takie ciuciu babki. Młody ćpun na co rokuje społecznie, że kim będzie - do prostych prac jedynie. To nie są ci, którzy z pasją idą przez życie, a tę zaszczepia otoczenie, wychowanie w domu. Czemu nie daliście tego do działu psychiatrycznego, żeby tu przepadło? Albo - nie ma tam takich tematów? Chyba są. Ja też nie mam co szukać drogi, ani bredzenie, że poznawać horyzont, spoglądać z dystansu, o tej godzinie nie wyspany od nad ranem, zmęczony. Do grupy wsparcia nie należałem, za marny na to, to do roboczej jakiejś by mnie dano, ale tak samo nie; marazm i wegetacja, ale dotarło o co chodzi; a taki jak powyżej pisano synek przejmuje się tym przy rodzicach, że nikim nie będzie? Pomoc mu, bo się obudzi z ręką w nocniku?

----------


## synapsa

Epilog.
Napisałem 3 posty gdzie zupełnie przypadkiem tak wyszło, próbowałem uświadomić czytających,że choroba psychiczna zwana uzależnieniem od substancji psychoaktywnych,o różnych symbolach wg. klasyfikacji ICD-10,w zależności od rokowań,obecności urojeń,rodzaju substancji psychoaktywnej/mixów/ jest chorobą przewlekłą i wymagającą leczenia do końca życia.Leczenie jest wieloetapowe i skala bólu i cierpienia oraz wymagań wobec siebie jest na każdym z etapów ogromna i ludziom,którzy podjęli trud leczenia ,należy się szacunek.To krew,pot i łzy a nie ładny widoczek za oknem.Że syn,który skończył brać ,jak pisze jedna z mam,uczy się i ma dziewczynę a inni/w domyśle Ci gorsi/poumierali.Syn,który poznał świat narkotyków,to tykająca bomba.I od niego ,nie od rodziców będzie zależał jego powrót do nałogu.Rodzice często myślą tak własnie -bzdurno i durno.Gdzie on tam będzie chodził na jakieś AA czy AN.Pozna tam narkomanów i alkoholików dopiero co się zowie.Po co,lepiej niech odrabia lekcję pod okiem mamusi czy tatusia.
Na sam koniec.Wyda to się dziwne w świetle strajkującej służby zdrowia.Wymagań wobec lekarzy i należnego im wynagrodzenia za trud włożony w wykształcenie i wykonywaną pracę.
NIE MA ŻADNYCH WYMOGÓW FORMALNYCH rangi Ustawy czy Rozporządzenia Ministra Zdrowia,co do wykształcenia,praktyki,etyki itd. zawodu zwanego PSYCHOTERAPEUTĄ.Psychoterapeutą może zostać betoniarz-zbrojarz i prowadzić własny gabinet psychoterapeutyczny.Warunek-musi prowadzić działalność gospodarczą.Dlatego namnożyło się w Polsce ok.15 różnych stowarzyszeń psychologicznych czy psychiatrycznych,które za stosowna opłata prowadzą własne szkolenia i wydają własne certyfikaty.Rozumowanie potencjalnego pacjenta jest takie:"Psychoterapeuta to musi być gość naprawdę....że hoho.Więcej niż lekarz".Tak niestety nie jest.Nie ma centralnej ewidencji psychoterapeutów i centralnej kontroli.Zamiast widoczków za oknem, potencjalny kandydat na detox w prywatnym ośrodku niech sprawdzi kwalifikacje,którymi chwali się psychoterapeuta-właściciel pensjonatu Bethesda/nazwa przypadkowa moja z biblii-zastrzegam nazwę/.Dlatego bezpieczniejszy jest detox szpitalny.Lekarze i leki.
Daleki jestem od zamiaru uogólniania.Z pewnością większość owych ośrodków jest dobrze medycznie wyposażona 
a psychoterapeuci są psychologami bądź psychiatrami doświadczonymi w leczeniu uzależnień.Chciałem pokazać braki SUSTEMU w leczeniu uzależnień,z którymi przyjdzie się borykać skłonnemu do samobójstwa i cierpiącemu choremu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich chcących zerwać z nałogiem-zróbcie pierwszy krok-nie pijcie-nie ćpajcie jeden dzień.Nie planujcie nic na jutro.

----------


## synapsa

Proszę moderatora o likwidację tego postu stalkera.Będe zobowiazany.Nic nie wnosi a przeszkadza

----------


## synapsa

odwoluję prośbę.

----------


## nie zalogowany

> Mma dziewczyne i skupił się na szkole.


  - nowe możliwości... - to jego pierwsza? ile potrwa... ;-|
Może warto odwiedzić dział o antykoncepcji.

----------


## synapsa

Czy wątek ten można przenieść do działu psychiatria?

----------


## synapsa

ponawiam prosbę

----------


## Oivia32

Nie mam pojęcia.. Może jakaś prywatna klinika?

----------


## synapsa

Epilog.
Napisałem 3 posty gdzie zupełnie przypadkiem tak wyszło, próbowałem uświadomić czytających,że choroba psychiczna zwana uzależnieniem od substancji psychoaktywnych,o różnych symbolach wg. klasyfikacji ICD-10,w zależności od rokowań,obecności urojeń,rodzaju substancji psychoaktywnej/mixów/ jest chorobą przewlekłą i wymagającą leczenia do końca życia.Leczenie jest wieloetapowe i skala bólu i cierpienia oraz wymagań wobec siebie jest na każdym z etapów ogromna i ludziom,którzy podjęli trud leczenia ,należy się szacunek.To krew,pot i łzy a nie ładny widoczek za oknem.Że syn,który skończył brać ,jak pisze jedna z mam,uczy się i ma dziewczynę a inni/w domyśle Ci gorsi/poumierali.Syn,który poznał świat narkotyków,to tykająca bomba.I od niego ,nie od rodziców będzie zależał jego powrót do nałogu.Rodzice często myślą tak własnie -bzdurno i durno.Gdzie on tam będzie chodził na jakieś AA czy AN.Pozna tam narkomanów i alkoholików dopiero co się zowie.Po co,lepiej niech odrabia lekcję pod okiem mamusi czy tatusia.
Na sam koniec.Wyda to się dziwne w świetle strajkującej służby zdrowia.Wymagań wobec lekarzy i należnego im wynagrodzenia za trud włożony w wykształcenie i wykonywaną pracę.
NIE MA ŻADNYCH WYMOGÓW FORMALNYCH rangi Ustawy czy Rozporządzenia Ministra Zdrowia,co do wykształcenia,praktyki,etyki itd. zawodu zwanego PSYCHOTERAPEUTĄ.Psychoterapeutą może zostać betoniarz-zbrojarz i prowadzić własny gabinet psychoterapeutyczny.Warunek-musi prowadzić działalność gospodarczą.Dlatego namnożyło się w Polsce ok.15 różnych stowarzyszeń psychologicznych czy psychiatrycznych,które za stosowna opłata prowadzą własne szkolenia i wydają własne certyfikaty.Rozumowanie potencjalnego pacjenta jest takie:"Psychoterapeuta to musi być gość naprawdę....że hoho.Więcej niż lekarz".Tak niestety nie jest.Nie ma centralnej ewidencji psychoterapeutów i centralnej kontroli.Zamiast widoczków za oknem, potencjalny kandydat na detox w prywatnym ośrodku niech sprawdzi kwalifikacje,którymi chwali się psychoterapeuta-właściciel pensjonatu Bethesda/nazwa przypadkowa moja z biblii-zastrzegam nazwę/.Dlatego bezpieczniejszy jest detox szpitalny.Lekarze i leki.
Daleki jestem od zamiaru uogólniania.Z pewnością większość owych ośrodków jest dobrze medycznie wyposażona 
a psychoterapeuci są psychologami bądź psychiatrami doświadczonymi w leczeniu uzależnień.Chciałem pokazać braki SYSTEMU w leczeniu uzależnień,z którymi przyjdzie się borykać skłonnemu do samobójstwa i cierpiącemu choremu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich chcących zerwać z nałogiem-zróbcie pierwszy krok-nie pijcie-nie ćpajcie jeden dzień.Nie planujcie nic na jutro.

----------


## synapsa

Krok pierwszy :Stick Out Tongue: rzyznaję,że alkohol i narkotyki są silniejsze ode mnie i przestałem kierować własnym życiem.

----------


## stalker8

pff... krok pierwszy: przyznaję, że mam za słabą rodzinę na panujące na prowincji realia, a przy tym absurdalne mniemanie o własnych możliwościach i oczekiwaniach, które jednak w końcu przeszło w marazm, czyli wporządek i akceptację jeśli nie od innych, to przynajmniej od siebie samego. :P

----------


## synapsa

Krok drugi:uznaję ,że jest siła silniejsza ode mnie ,która może przywrócić mi zdrowie.
To krok w kierunku zwrócenia się do Boga,Opatrzności,do czegoś lub kogoś,którego nie rozumiem a chce i może mi pomóc.
To krok kluczowy.Wiara i ufność.

----------


## stalker8

Że co? 
Krok poprzedni - zaufaj dilerowi.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## synapsa

Krok trzeci :Stick Out Tongue: owierzam swoją wolę i życie Bogu jakkolwiek go pojmuję.
Straciłem swoją wolę w starciu z alkoholem i narkotykami.Spieprzyłem życie sobie i innym ,muszę powierzyć wolną wolę,której już nie mam i życie ,które mi pozostało komuś ,kto to to zrobi za mnie.Komuś kogo nie rozumiem a jest koło mnie i nade mną.Wierzę,że tak jest i będzie.Jeszcze jeden dzień bez alkoholu i narkotyków.

----------


## stalker8

→youtube.com/watch?v=dcn_B1-OHes
→youtube.com/watch?v=SU-rDh19Q3k
→newtimesnews.pl/historia-ludzkiego-glodu-wstydliwa-karta-cywilizacji/
→eioba.pl/a/1ncr/czy-plagiat-chrzescijanstwa-byl-mozliwy
sugestywny obrazek (obraża) :
→racjonalista.pl/forum.php/s,524215
→youtube.com/watch?v=MKPxRQQDUtI
7 Grzechów Głównych - Lenistwo (depresja)
nie widziałem jeszcze tego, może dziś obejrzę, zresztą całą serię, o ile mi nie wyłączą internetu moi obserwatorzy od instalowania trojanów, jak wczoraj wieczorem, ale byłem i tak padnięty

----------


## Benekb

Mogę Ci pomóc podając stronkę z rankingiem ośrodków z całęj Polski: osrodkiterapii. pl/ Choć właśnie zdecydowałem się pojechać na odwyk z dala od domu. W każdym razie znalazłem ośrodek dzięki tej stronie w Ściejowicach. Bardzo fajne miejsce...

----------


## AnnaPi

Ale to wszystko zalezy gdzie kto mieszka... Az takich ośrodków polecam ośrodek Przebudzenie w ligocie pięknej. To jest za Wrocławiem , jakieś 10 km. Jest tutaj specjalistyczna opieka , wsparcie psychologiczne dla osób uzaleznionych oraz dla ich rodzin.

----------


## Jusia2

Uzaleznienia wszelkiego rodzaju mogą dodatkowo prowadzić do depresji więc nalezy dzialac jak najszybciej i nie ignorować jakichkolwiek symptomów. Myslę ,że w prywatnej klinice Medox w Nowym Modlinie mogą faktycznie pomóc. Oni już nie takie problemy rozwiązywali czy to narkomania, alkoholizm lub depresja - sa profesjonalistami i można im zaufać.

----------


## athleticomed.pl

Nie mam rady, jedynie chcę życzyć wytrwałości!!

..........
athleticomed.pl/

----------


## AnkaD

Mój bratanek miał problem z braniem narkotyków. Udał się na leczenie do Ośrodka Oaza, który mieści się w miejscowości Choceń. Pracujący tam terapeuci wskazali mu drogę do wyjścia z nałogu. Jesteśmy im bardzo wdzięczni za okazaną pomoc i serce. Mam nadzieję, że nie wróci już do nałogu. W sumie to fajny chłopak tylko się nieco pogubił.

----------


## Rozalia Buczek

Bardzo wspolczuje jeżeli ktoś ma narkomana od dachem. Jedni z tego wychodza ... inni niestety nie. Mojej siostrze jakoś sie udaje, jest bardzo ciężko, ale ona też sama walczy. Otrzymała od nas wsparcie oraz od psychologow w Ośrodku Przebudzenie w Ligocie Pięknej

----------


## Hedgie2

Uzaleznienia wszelkiego rodzaju mogą dodatkowo prowadzić do depresji więc nalezy dzialac jak najszybciej i nie ignorować jakichkolwiek symptomów. Myslę ,że w prywatnej klinice Medox w Nowym Modlinie mogą faktycznie pomóc. Oni już nie takie problemy rozwiązywali czy to narkomania, alkoholizm lub depresja - sa profesjonalistami i można im zaufać.

----------

